# Sticky  What state do you live in



## American_Pit13

So *we do have a where are you from thread* for more specific details ( and those who do not live in the states), however I thought it would be cool to see in actual numbers how many members we have from each state.

Yes this is a long poll :roll:

This could also help us plan a future GP BBQ 

Edit: I lied no details in that other thread anymore.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Didn't wingman already do this... I'm pretty sure it's a sticky

Yup:
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/27092-where-you-located.html

right below this one...

But he made sure to post 'where are you located' because not everyone on the board is from the US.


----------



## American_Pit13

Lex's Guardian said:


> Didn't wingman already do this... I'm pretty sure it's a sticky
> 
> Yup:
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/27092-where-you-located.html
> 
> right below this one...


No wingman did not do a state *poll *and had you read my first post it mentions that thread and explains this one:hammer::hammer: I do not want a list of who lives were I want numbers of how many in each state. This one is also anonymous.......

You are very welcome to not post on this one.

I had not noticed everything has also been deleted from that thread so this thread will be open for conversation on were you live as well since that thread is remaining just about the first post of were you live.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

American_Pit13 said:


> No wingman did not do a state *poll *and had you read my first post it mentions that thread and explains this one:hammer::hammer: I do not want a list of who lives were I want numbers of how many in each state. This one is also anonymous.......
> 
> You are very welcome to not post on this one.
> 
> I had not noticed everything has also been deleted from that thread so this thread will be open for conversation on were you live as well since that thread is remaining just about the first post of were you live.


I deleted the posts as I updated the main list.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Atlanta is and always will be my home.


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I deleted the posts as I updated the main list.


Ya I saw. I don't look at it since I posted my state long ago. I thought there was still conversations in there which is why I said that thread was more specific lol. I went to check the thread to see if I was wrong and a poll was added to that one and it hadn't been.

I want something anonymous (as many people don't like anyone knowing were they live) but was looking to get some over all numbers in a poll.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

American_Pit13 said:


> Ya I saw. I don't look at it since I posted my state long ago. I thought there was still conversations in there which is why I said that thread was more specific lol. I went to check the thread to see if I was wrong and a poll was added to that one and it hadn't been.
> 
> I want something anonymous (as many people don't like anyone knowing were they live) but was looking to get some over all numbers in a poll.


Polls are fun!!!!!


----------



## dixieland

American_Pit13 said:


> Ya I saw. I don't look at it since I posted my state long ago. I thought there was still conversations in there which is why I said that thread was more specific lol. I went to check the thread to see if I was wrong and a poll was added to that one and it hadn't been.
> 
> I want something anonymous (as many people don't like anyone knowing were they live) but was looking to get some over all numbers in a poll.


Yeah the last time I looked at that thread there wasn't a poll in it.
It sounds like a good idea to me Holly!:woof:


----------



## 9361

Great idea Holly!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

What about the ppl that aren't from the US who would like to participate in the poll? Maybe you can add a country poll  if you can think of them all..because that is quite a lot of information haha


----------



## kodiakgirl

Alaska Baby!! lol I probably won't be eligible for the BBQ... unless someone wants to give their arm and leg for my plane ticket out of here? LMAO


----------



## EckoMac

Florida.
Though there are several other members in the sunshine state the closest one to me is about an hour and a half away. So, sadly, probably no BBQ for me either.


----------



## Black Rabbit

1, 2, Barbeque


----------



## kodiakgirl

Maybe someday I'll be closer to civilization... lol. My BF and I are seriously considering moving to the GA/AL area in the next year or two.


----------



## carson1391

NORTH CAROLINA REPRESENT!!!

lol j/p


----------



## cEElint

CALI reprezent!!! booyaa!!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

*Good old Louisiana.*


----------



## save_HUTCH

I am currently in El Paso, TX, but I am originally from Frederick, MD, and that is where I am going to after I get out of the Army.


----------



## angelbaby

none of the above


----------



## BILLBKLYN

Born and raised in Brooklyn, N.Y.C., and I wouldn't have traded it for the world!


----------



## chloesredboy

> Born and raised in Brooklyn, N.Y.C.,


You don't say!


----------



## BILLBKLYN

And where are you from, Khazakhstan? The pic of Borat gives it away.


----------



## chloesredboy

That's not even a real place,smart guy!


----------



## BILLBKLYN

*Whispers* Psst, you might wanna look it up. It's real.


----------



## chloesredboy

This is a _dog forum_,no one came here to geography lesson from you!


----------



## cEElint

chloesredboy said:


> That's not even a real place,smart guy!


Shares a border w/ Russia .. its completely real


----------



## ames

44 people!?! Damn people need to vote lol


----------



## Blueindian

Northwest Alabama! Roll tide!!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Cali almost needs to be two states. Lol. Nor Cal here


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues

Looks like I'm the only one so far who's from my home state ILLINOIS.


----------



## American_Pit13

Lex's Guardian said:


> What about the ppl that aren't from the US who would like to participate in the poll? Maybe you can add a country poll  if you can think of them all..because that is quite a lot of information haha


You really don't understand what a State poll is do you..........If someone wants a country poll they can make their own :hammer:


----------



## Bear813

FL here


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cain's Mom

MO!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## geisthexe

North East Mountains New Mexico now  
Use to live 
Originally California
Next Washington State
Next Virginia
Next DC area
Next Missouri
Next Michigan 
And now here bought property and staying 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melpmanbullys

☀FLORIDA☀

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheMightyZeus

California! SoCal to be exact

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Shelby-N-Zues said:


> Looks like I'm the only one so far who's from my home state ILLINOIS.


There's a few of us:thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit

Arizona in the house!


----------



## Nick_C.

Florida!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley

I'm from MO but live in ky

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

VA....but wish I was still in Fl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APitBullMommy

California here.

I love my pitbull<3 Fubar's mommy!


----------



## verdugo

Bay area, California.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Viva la tejas!


----------



## 907

Alaska

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## justfornow

Atlanta , GA !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gee&Cairo

Dallas, Tx

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flintstones

Sumter County, Florida 
(the southern part, not The Villages)


----------



## AGK

Pennsylvania


----------

